# Braehead Puppies



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Have any of you gotten your shepherd from Braehead in Mass.? I know WhiteShepherd got all 3 of her dogs from there and has good things to say about them, but I was hoping to get some other reviews.

One of my friends advised against a white, but I ensured him I did my homework. Here's what he had to say though...

_"My advice is to not get a white shepherd. If you're serious about the breed look into East German and Czech working lines. Stay away from show lines if at all possible (German show lines look great but often have health problems), but DEFINITELY stay away from American lines. 

Look into Schutzhund if you have local clubs available but definitely spend a **** of a lot of time on training and socializing. 

You want a pup that's confident and above all what they call "clear headed." Temperament is everything with this breed.





If it were me I'd avoid white breeders. Dogs are clearly bred for the show ring and most lack Schutzhund titles. I'm not trying to piss on your selection of breeder, I'll just tell you that personally I'd look somewhere else. But it seems like you've done some research and feel confident with the breeder, so if you go through with the purchase then I hope it works out great for ya.





I think you're painting yourself in a corner having to have a white shepherd. You're not going to find any good working lines with high drives and proper temperament in white shepherds, but that's not to say you won't find a good dog. I just would say you're not getting the full essence of what a GSD is about in going that route."_


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

I never knew people intentionally breed white shepherds. All my life I thought it is a genetic error...


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

From what I understand, not only is it a disqualifying fault, but they are prone to genetic disorders and skin cancers that correctly colored shepherds do not tend to get. I personally would never buy or breed one.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I know some nice white shepherds, but I am not sure who bred them. Braehead would be a possibility (it's the right region), but I can't say for sure that they're from that breeder; I just never asked the owners. Anyway, the ones I've seen were good family dogs. Smart, trainable, healthy, and more athletic than many of the BYB and showline dogs I've seen.

Personally I would not buy one because they do have softer temperaments and they aren't all-out working dogs, and my own personal preference is for a higher-drive animal. But I'm a pretty hardcore competition person, so your priorities may well be different as to what you want in your dog.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It is all going to depend on what you want from your future dog. 

Do you want to do SchH? Obedience? Agility? Rally? Herding? Pet/companion only? 

Decide what you want and then find a breeder that participates in that venue and get a puppy from them. 

I have nothing against white GSD. And I give you the same advice as above. With any breeder, make sure they do health clearances hips/elbows/DM. Meet their dogs, talk to the breeder, if you like them go for it. 

I will say, if you want to compete in SchH, you are unlikely to find a suitable dog from a breeder that breeds specifically white dogs. It's not impossible, just less likely. If you are looking for a solid companion....

I fostered a gorgeous white GSD many years ago. He was everything you would want in a GSD, stable, strong drives, just great. Placed him with a local PD. He excelled, had the most apprehensions 3 years in a row. But I consider him an anamoly. But many white GSD excel in other venues, rally, obedience and agility. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What do you want out of the dog? What are your goals? An american line white shepherd is going to have a pretty different temperament than the east german and czech working lines like this person is recommending.

What do YOU want?


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Mainly a pet/companion but wouldn't mind trying some fun stuff with him. Won't be competing at all though. 

Want a GSD for the intelligence, loyalty and protective characteristics they have.


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Might delve into a little Sch, or something's else. Not a main goal though. 

I'll be obedience training either in a class or on my own. Mainly a companion


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

American lines are fine for what you're looking for. Working lines would also work too. They can all do obedience and be great pets.

If you're really serious about schutzhund, you're betting off going with working lines and with a breeder that participates in the sport.


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm not looking to compete in SchH. Just teach him a little so he's ready if he needs to be.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Protectiveness should come naturally. You shouldn't have to teach him/her anything. They either have it or they don't.


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

I own a white shepherd, and I will say, he is defiantly not the guard dog I was predicting. This could just be his nature, but I have heard whites tend to just be more mellow. Dnt get me wrong, he is very protective of me, barks at door ect ect, but loves people and what not. He does great with rally and defiantly with obedience. Easiest dog to train that's I've ever had. 
If you are wanting a pet and don't really care about all the different shows and competitions, there is no reason why a white shepherd won't fit the bill  
As for the cancer statement below, I did tons of research, and although I can't find the article now, the researchers determined that was not true. I wanted to make sure a white was just as good as a non white. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Good to hear. So whites have a lower drive than the others but are just as intelligent?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There was a beautiful, large white GSD competing in upper level obedience a few years back when I was showing. There are some nice white dogs out there. There have even been white k9s. They can be shown in the UKC in conformation.


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

Drew Orleans said:


> Good to hear. So whites have a lower drive than the others but are just as intelligent?


My white is the smartest I've ever had. His liter mates are the same. His drive is there when I want it, but defiantly not that of the German lines I've seen. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, I'm pretty excited about him. Just want to get as much insight into everything as I can before we get him


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

So for a young married couple whom are both working, a slightly lower drive would be preferred? Especially since we aren't looking to compete...


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Also, where did you get your white from?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Drew Orleans said:


> So for a young married couple whom are both working, a slightly lower drive would be preferred? Especially since we aren't looking to compete...


A well bred white shepherd should be fine for what you're looking for, but there's more important things than drive for a pet house. You want solid nerves and clear head. Health is also very important. All more important than drive for your situation. Don't think of drive as being hyperactive or a ball of energy. They're two very different things.


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

I know they aren't the same but I don't have the experience to fill a dog's needs who has a super high drive. 

Part of the main reason I chose Braehead is because she breeds for health and temperament.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i went to the braehead site, looks like they breed beautiful dogs, do title them, do health checks...actually i had to keep repeating to myself..."you CANNOT have a puppy, you CANNOT have a puppy".

i have a white shepherd rescue. extremely sweet and intelligent. i think you will be very, very happy with your puppy, i'll bet you're so excited and just can't wait!!!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Most of the white breeders I have seen seem to aim for health and temperament. They do seem to be lower drive, however that does not mean that they have no drives or don't require exercise and mental stimulation. They are still GSD at their core. They're not more prone to genetic issues. It is white with dark pigment rather than albino. Albinism is bad no matter what species you are lol.

And I have that anomaly white shepherd who rather enjoys bitework and has a very strong defensive drive. I am rather proud of her, she lives to excel in whatever I may ask, and she's only been mine barely two years (will be 2 this coming february). She was 3.5 years when I got her, very solid temperament, very well socialized. I would go with the woman who bred her for another dog, hands down.  But I'm on the opposite coast from you lol.

I will always be partial to whites. My first dog ever was a white GSD from the shelter I volunteered at for 3 years. Her body may not have been the greatest (I suspect BYB, her litter was dumped) but I haven't met many dogs with her heart or spirit. <3 She'd try anything for me and never let her disability get her down. She didn't know the word can't.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

I am a little surprised at some of the responses here. I have owned two White Shepherds and let me tell you, they were not low drive. I've been around Shepherds my entire life and did not see any difference in coat or temperament form a standard Shepherd. 

I've never experienced any skin issues with either, both were healthy and lived long lives. My first lived to be 15 years old. To this day she was the smartest Shepherd I've ever known. AKC recognizes them but still deems the color as a fault so you can't show but can register. 

WGSDCII? - History of the White German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Ha. Yeah I'm pretty excited and know I found a fantastic breeder. Just wanted to come here and get some stories about other Braehead dogs. Can never have too much information.

I have another friend who is considering getting a GSD too now. lol.

He lives in an apartment though so I'm not sure if he should. He and his wife both work, but he says they will play and train a lot with him and take him out multiple times a day. He does live in a nice sized apartment (not small) in complex with a nice grassy area and next close to the same lake I live near, too. Any advise I should give him?

He also wants to hold out for a Braehead pup like I did, but I'm not sure the owner will allow her puppies to end up somewhere that doesn't have a yard. Can't say I blame her. He may have to look elsewhere.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Drew I am really mad at you...I CANNOT stop thinking about those darling Braehead babies, lololol...


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Haha. Sorry.

Yeah, they are pretty awesome. I'm pretty pumped about this litter too. Both parents seem to be outstanding dogs.


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

Drew Orleans said:


> Also, where did you get your white from?


I got him from Guardian Angel German Shepherds in Kansas


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Heard about her too. 

I'm pretty excited about Braehead's breeding practices.

I am a little uneasy about the selection process, since she will be placing the dogs based off what we're looking for. I know she knows 100x more than I do, but I like to know exactly what I'm getting before hand. Guess I'll have to get over that, ha.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Yup, hard to give up the control of choosing exactly what we want...but that's one of the cardinal signs of a good breeder...they do the matching, and truthfully, who better to do it? My rescue boy is registered, he is beautiful, smart as a whip, sweet as can be. I am excited for you. Please keep us updated.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

In my hometown a man down the street has two white gsds. His dogs are really nice. Stable. Protective.  I think his were from black and tan parents, accidental rare white though, else I would have asked the breeder


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

No biggie, thank you though.

I have actually found my breeder I'm sticking with. Just wanted to hear some stories about her past litter.


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Any expert input for my friend I talked about earlier?

_I have another friend who is considering getting a GSD too now. lol.

He lives in an apartment though so I'm not sure if he should. He and his wife both work, but he says they will play and train a lot with him and take him out multiple times a day. He does live in a nice sized apartment (not small) in complex with a nice grassy area and next close to the same lake I live near, too. Any advise I should give him?

He also wants to hold out for a Braehead pup like I did, but I'm not sure the owner will allow her puppies to end up somewhere that doesn't have a yard. Can't say I blame her. He may have to look elsewhere. _


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The apartment/home should just be a place to eat, sleep, and go to the bathroom. Everything else can and should be done outside of the home. 

A dog is a 10+ year commitment. Are they stable where they rent now or is moving possible in the next few years? What will they do if they can't find an apartment that will rent to a family with a german shepherd? These are all things they need to consider before buying a cute puppy. The actual size of an apartment or backyard is irrelevant.


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

They know all that. I guess they just feel bad leaving him inside while they work during the day instead of letting him out in the yard.

They may move relatively soon to a house with a yard but for the time being they are in the apartment. If they don't move to a house they will be staying in the apartment, they own it.

His wife is worried about the puppy barking all day when they are gone and some during the night, disturbing the neighbors.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The last thing you want to do is leave a puppy outside in the yard all day by themself. So many bad things can happen. A crate in the house is much safer.


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll send him a link to this thread. Thanks.

Just need to get the barking thing figured out. The condo complex manager is a bit of a Nazi, they say.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Anyone who leaves a puppy out in their yard while they're away at work does not understand the danger of doing that.


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Think they were concerned with later in the dogs life.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Having raised my dog in an apartment, I have nothing against suggesting it to other people too. Just have to go on a lot more walks than most people do because it's hard to tire a dog out when you cant just hop outside and let them romp.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Nope Drew, can't even leave 'me out alone as an adult. Know what bundlers are? BIG business. Can't leave 'em alone in a car anymore. Practically can't let 'em out of your sight. Always was kind of a problem, now with the terrible economy it's a HUGE problem. Used to be only in certain areas, now they're everywhere. Can you just imagine having your dog suddenly gone and never knowing where...but knowing it was nowhere good...PLEASE share this info with your friends.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:wub: Love my Braehead dogs!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

LoL. White Shepherds can be lower drive, but so can Black and Tans. My White has the same drives if not more than his Black and Tan counterparts that we work along with.

As for the apartment, if they are willing to put in the work to go outside on a regular basis, find a safe area where they can chuck a ball and the dog can run about happily, and are willing to put in the training, a GSD should be fine. I kept a GSD puppy happy in a 900 sq.ft duplex with the backyard the size of one of my bedrooms. We just went on tons of walks and found nice, safe places to play and let him burn off the energy.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I think there are a lot of misconceptions with White Shepherds. It is not the same as a lot of other white breeds of dogs or other animals where it is an issue with the animal that is causing it to be white that is exploited. It is not albinism like in some breeds and other animals. It is a genetic trait. There are clubs that allow them to be shown as White German Shepherds and some call them Berger Blanc Suisse which has its own classification. It is strange that a dog with identical heritage can be considered a different breed because of a color but there seems to be a lot of politics in dog clubs. Apparently even if two AKC GSD's have a White offspring some people would consider it not a GSD and a Berger Blanc Suisse.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I really like the Braehead dogs. From what I see of the website, these are very nice dogs. 

I have had a white in the past and Wolfie was a great dog. I would have another.

I have seen many whites doing obedience, agility, tracking, herding, etc. I have even seen a few doing SchH. 

Many years ago the white breeders were breeding for color until they realized they were losing working ability and drive. There has since been an upswing in breeding for a total dog not just a white dog. 

Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new pup!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Love my Braehead dogs!


Could you elaborate? I'm asking b/c I know how attractive many people find the white GSD & I consider you an expert on them. Whatever info you can share is invaluable to people either seeking a white GSD or those who are indifferent to color & would find a Braeburn GSD a good match for what they want in their GSD.


----------



## Ryanhaus (Dec 9, 2010)

*Braehead puppies*

Congrats to you Drew, you are lucky!

Before I started breeding mostly with DDR bloodlines, I was going to breed white GSD's, I researched Braehead years back and even saw the breeder at quite a few obedience shows.
If I ever would want to get a White shepherd it would be from Braehead,
I know a lady that is into flyball and she has a couple of their dogs.

I just think it's too bad they have to be considered White Shepherds, and can't mingle with the German shepherds, they have just as many health problems (maybe even less than most GSD"s) 
Reputable breeders love their dogs and take the time to make improvements on their bloodlines, and the health/training of their breeding stock, that's all I have ever noticed about Braehead.

“No good dog can be a bad colour”
- Capt. Max von Stephanitz, considered to be the father of the German Shepherd Dog breed, and president of the Verein fur deutsche Schaferhunde 1923.


----------

